# Herping Mallorca (Magaluf area)



## EthansHerps98 (Jan 2, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone had been herping in Mallorca or more specifically Magaluf as I'm going there on holiday next year and I don't intend on sitting in the hotel all day. So I was wondering which species are in the area and if there are any good spots to look for lizards and snakes 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/571162-few-majorca-pics.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/569262-lilfords-wall-lizards.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/563464-fist-full-mauras.html



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/578694-majorca-lizards.html

Hope these help , also check out the spain section in fieldherping.eu


----------

